# B7 Audi RS4 Avant or Lexus ISF



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Okay, I am 34 and I need a V8 in my life, I am in a lucky position where I have some spare capital to purchase one of the above almost outright, fuel costs aren't a major issue, nor is insurance.

I recently saw a Lexus ISF and it sounded amazing, I also love the exclusivity of them; however I also love the RS4 but only in avant form, just looks a bit more purposeful somehow.

So what would you go for?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Not considerd a c63 amg?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

just recently bought an A6 Allroad. NOTHING like you're after, but it looks so purposeful and menacing.

Obviously my choice is the RS4 Avant


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Scrim-1- said:


> Not considerd a c63 amg?


Awesome car but budget is 22K max


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ah right sorry, out of the two Id go for the rs4


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

No Lexus Lovers then?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

ISF is massively underrated - driven one on many occasions and is a seriously good car with an awesome engine / gearbox combo


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

e39 m5? surely the best of the best?


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

davec said:


> e39 m5? surely the best of the best?


Yes I agree I love the E39, but Im looking for something a little newer.


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm more of a saloon fan, but definitely the rs4. They just ooze angry road presence and sound awesome. Sprint blue looks amazing detailed, as does misano red but im biased.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Audi RS all day...

Not a major fan of the Lexus and it would **** all over a M5.

:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I'd go for the ISF personally. It's a real looker with all the kit and would have lots of toys.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

No brainer. Audi


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

get the rs4.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Audi RS4 all day long!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

RS4 all day for me too!

Have you considered the running costs with regards replacing brakes etc, I've read it can be expensive!


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Audi have really gone downhill and lost the sporty plot the last 10 years or so.

The RS4 sounds fantastic and accelerates like scolded cat with chilli sauce on it's dangly bits, but bloody hell it's boring on the corners.

The grip is fantastic, but there really is absolutely no incentive to drive the car fast as you get absolutely no feedback from the driver contact points.

The ISF is slightly better but there's really not much in it.

I'd go for the M3 meself, or if you want a really great sounding hooligan car how about the Monaro?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

cbr6fs said:


> Audi have really gone downhill and lost the sporty plot the last 10 years or so.
> 
> The RS4 sounds fantastic and accelerates like scolded cat with chilli sauce on it's dangly bits, but bloody hell it's boring on the corners.
> 
> ...


Surely it depends how you drive it,might have some understeer issues but once you understand it,its an outstanding car.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Both are really good cars. It's a hard choice. Two of my favourite cars on the road. 
I would consider both of them a "dream car". To be honest I would really take a good test drive on both and decide from there.

CBR6fs, I presume you have actually driven these cars then?


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> Surely it depends how you drive it,might have some understeer issues but once you understand it,its an outstanding car.


Agreed.

A drivers experience, expectations and what they want from a car plays a MASSIVE part to.

For most "enthusiastic" drivers with experience of various cars though i don't think you will find many that will say a RS4 is a communicative car.



xJay1337 said:


> Both are really good cars. It's a hard choice. Two of my favourite cars on the road.
> I would consider both of them a "dream car". To be honest I would really take a good test drive on both and decide from there.
> 
> CBR6fs, I presume you have actually driven these cars then?


I've only driven 1 ISF as they are pretty rare on the roads here, i have had the chance to drive several RS4's though.

As said we are all different, even then if our circumstances change so does our needs from a car.
As an example you could work close to your home and enjoy a odd Sunday spin in a car that's pretty extreme like say a Caterham 7.

But if you moved jobs and had to commute say 2 hours each way everyday then most people would quickly get tired of commuting in a 7

You hit the nail right on the head, the op really needs to try for himself to see what meets his needs.

For me though the RS4 is a great dragster but a terrible A/B Road blaster.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

For me, it all depends on whether you want an Auto or a Manual - the IS-F is Auto only and the RS4 is manual only.

The IS-F got a great review when it was part of the EVO Magazine fleet a couple of years back, but the RS4 is considered one of the greats, especially in Avant form.

I haven't driven either but if i had to choose, think i'd be going German.

There is always an E61 M5 Estate to go for too - worth a look!


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Head would say ISF, but heart would win with RS4 

Yes there are more RS4's on the road, yes, the ISF is a technical marvel, but.........it's the badge for me.......the Lexus just doesn't have the kudos of an Audi RS......


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Out of the two RS4 - beautiful machine.

the Lexus is very capable and a nice looking car but for me it seems a bit "sterile" whereas the RS4 is definitely on steroids! Yes, it may lack in feedback/corners but I think it is a great car and in Avant form it is a great package.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The ISF is sterile? Lol. Have you seen one? It looks mental.
To me (not having driven either but following) the ISF looks far more beefy than the RS4 which (to me at least) seems more of a Q-Car in terms of not looking very aggressive and being a bit of a sleeper.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> The ISF is sterile? Lol. Have you seen one? It looks mental.
> To me (not having driven either but following) the ISF looks far more beefy than the RS4 which (to me at least) seems more of a Q-Car in terms of not looking very aggressive and being a bit of a sleeper.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but are you sure your not confusing it with the LFA?

ISF










LFA


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

cant comment on the RS4 but when i had a ride in my cousins ISF it was immense.

Sounded really nice and the power is good. Feels a bit cramped inside but the seats are nice. (suppose to be buffalo leather)
cant really see it due to poor camera phone but the ISF is not as aggressive at it could be.








We raced his friends ML63 AMG and they were neck to neck upto about 80mph then the isf took off.

Overall i say sod both and get a C63 amg lol


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Although the cars are in the same league, there are some differences. The Audi has the amazing quattro system, the Lexus is RWD. Just think about the winter! Yeah the Lexus will go more sideways but the Audi will be drivable all the time! Lexus has more torque but the there isn't much difference. I'm not sure if you can get the Lexus in manual, but that is personal preference. I would go with the Audi, because I think it would be a better car to drive, useable as an everyday car and you cannot beat a fast estate!!


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

alexjb said:


> Although the cars are in the same league, there are some differences. The Audi has the amazing quattro system, the Lexus is RWD. Just think about the winter! Yeah the Lexus will go more sideways but the Audi will be drivable all the time! Lexus has more torque but the there isn't much difference. I'm not sure if you can get the Lexus in manual, but that is personal preference. I would go with the Audi, because I think it would be a better car to drive, useable as an everyday car and you cannot beat a fast estate!!


The Haldex system used by Audi is not too bad, biggest problem is that the guy that designed the traction control system obviously never spoke to the guy that designed the Haldex system as the 2 are so incompatible they pretty much rule each other out.

On low grip surfaces the traction control/ESP is extremely severe and comes in before the Haldex system has time to try and claw it's way out of a situation.

Problem is that the Haldex system requires a little wheel spin before it starts sending torque to the rear wheels (on the newer versions it also monitors throttle postion so is slightly better), where as the ESP is THAT nannying and severe it cuts power before the torque can be transferred to the rear.

It really is an appallingly badly designed and implemented system.

You can of course turn the ESP off, but trust me this gets very tiring very quickly.

With regards to rear wheel drive in the winter.
Out of the 30 odd years i've been driving 20 of those has been in rear wheel drive cars, i've never once got stuck in through Scottish winters.

A rwd with winter tyres will drive a LOT better than many 4x4 cars on normal tyres.
Throw in snow chains and you really have to be a bit daft to get stuck.

Should also say that when we had pretty bad snow here in Athens 2 years ago i sailed up the hill near our house past a 4x4 Honda CRV in my rwd MX5 :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Why discount the E90/92 M3? 

I like the idea of the Lexus as they are very rare and a bit of a sleeper. 

The RS4 is a nice car but the M3 is faster and more of a drivers car.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

@ CBR, the Audi RS don't run the halidex systems.. they run the proper quattro ones...

only the Audi A3 class runs halidex...


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Lexus for me. Also it's more likely to do six figure mileage without the valves coming through the air vents.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> @ CBR, the Audi RS don't run the halidex systems.. they run the proper quattro ones...
> 
> only the Audi A class runs halidex...


You are absolutely correct, i was talking this case generally about 4x4 v rwd systems and specifically about how my A3 Haldex system compared to my rwd MX5.

I did not make that clear though so i apologise.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

cbr6fs said:


> You are absolutely correct, i was talking this case generally about 4x4 v rwd systems and specifically about how my A3 Haldex system compared to my rwd MX5.
> 
> I did not make that clear though so i apologise.


no sorry needed... I was just saying as I looked into it ( a bit geeky) when I got the S8.... and when there was people moaning about the golfs, A3, etc being bad... I *thought* they were all the same system...

now I like saying, I have the 'proper' proactive system, while theirs is the rubbish halidex reactive stuff! pffft!  :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Rs4 one sexy car! If i could ever afford one would buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> no sorry needed... I was just saying as I looked into it ( a bit geeky) when I got the S8.... and when there was people moaning about the golfs, A3, etc being bad... I *thought* they were all the same system...
> 
> now I like saying, I have the 'proper' proactive system, while theirs is the rubbish halidex reactive stuff! pffft!  :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


As a 3.2L A3 driver i do have to agree with you on the Haldex system.

In all honesty though with the ESP turned off, the older (more front biased, no throttle position mapping) system although a little understeer prone, is OK'ish.

Could do with a little more rear biased IMO to make the car a bit more fun to drive, but the biggest problem is the absolutely terrible ESP system.

I've pulled out of junctions with plenty of room, only for the front wheels to scramble very very slightly for grip which then caused the ESP to cut power enough to throw your head forward JUST as the Haldex was kicking in.

This them made a acceptable gap to pull out in very very tight, and this supposedly from a "safety"system


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

My first thought was Audi, then reading through all the posts got me thinking, at one time BM's were pretty exclusive, now it seems every Tom Dick and Harry has one, a bit like the old Cortina and Vectra used to be, so although both cars have points going in their favour, I would pick the Lexus simply because they are a little more unusual, :thumb:

whatever you decide, good luck and I hope your happy with it!!:thumb:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

just a wee thought, how about the "****" factor of driving an audi rs?.........


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Has to be the RS
As to valves out the vents both my Audi's are now six figure..as is the E36 
Haldex love it ...as do lots of TT owners...mods possible to correct the 'delay of death'.
Lots of end users, forums, tuners, RS specialist, parts, upgrades and history.
ISF.....some sort of text comment?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

...itd be pretty silly to choose an isf over an rs4.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I viewed and drove an RS4 Avant along with an M3 Coupe before settling on my C63 Wagon.

Up close the RS4 Avant is a real beauty, so so purposeful and proportionally perfect. Engine is lovely and makes a very satisfying sound close to redline. I almost pulled the trigger and bought it but I was concerned about the DRC leak issue common with these and although very nice, the interior looks a bit dated.

Good luck!

PS: RS4 all day long.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Lexus - I like to be different & you see RS4's all over the place but the ISF is more select! Pics!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..the poll says it all..


----------

